# Molly prices??



## SouthernSmoke2009 (Oct 13, 2010)

Been reading up alot on it and I think i must be hearing wrong because I heard in the US oz go for over 1000???! Is this true....


----------



## tranquility (Oct 13, 2010)

where i live its about 25-35 dollars a gram depending on the hookup. 28x35 =980
so what you heard sounds about right.
i recently managed a hookup for 20 a G and am very anxious about the quality
peace


----------



## SouthernSmoke2009 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ya $20 a g is a good price, but fuck 1000 for a oz il give them to people who will give me 800


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 13, 2010)

dam. those are some of the best prices ive ever heard. i wish i could get sum good molly with that ticket.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 14, 2010)

Usually, depending on location it goes for 100 bucks a gram. If you purchase in bulk say for an half oz. or more... it'll go for 25-30 a gram. A 1000USD is a little high, but its not an outrageous price!


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I can get ahold of it for less than $500/oz. But the most potent and outrageous molly I have seen goes for $800/oz. I am going to get a small amount of the "sand" for personal use when the supply is replenished.

Peace


----------



## shepj (Oct 14, 2010)

~$17,000kG would make an ounce ~$476  Although I have seen it cheaper than that before... I paid $400 a zip a while back.


----------



## Fazz (Oct 14, 2010)

my area's pretty messed for MDMA , you NEVER know what you get .

I got some good stuff a while back 60 half B . (1.75)

but now theres a guy 1 zip 1 solid stone 260 . which is NUTS . but Im not sure if its legit .

Ive heard 700 though . and thats CANADIAN . so thats like what 7 dollars for you guys ?  loool .


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 14, 2010)

Of course if you have the right connections and purchase in larger quantities the price will be cut... but the normal asking rate for an oz. of molly is 900USD. Shepj is just a special privileged individual


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive been gettin it 485 a half lately. Damn shepj, my guy must be rippin me off


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 14, 2010)

nah. i think shepjs guy is just very pleantiful. theres always gonna be someone with lower prices,but it doesnt nessecelary mean their gonna be your prices. get what u can and have a blast.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 14, 2010)

I want molly to come vistit me......


----------



## purple stanky (Oct 14, 2010)

usually $20 a gram in my area =)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 14, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Ive been gettin it 485 a half lately. Damn shepj, my guy must be rippin me off


Oh stop it will ya 

Check that mail sunny


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 14, 2010)

how high does it get you never new bout it till this thread and im intersted


----------



## boxofstankay (Oct 14, 2010)

Some amazing random person[im not even kidding] recently sent me some molly prints. =] i dont think ill be getting rid of a g at all. =]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 14, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> how high does it get you never new bout it till this thread and im intersted


REALLY HIGH hahahahaha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 14, 2010)

boxofstankay said:


> Some amazing random person[im not even kidding] recently sent me some molly prints. =] i dont think ill be getting rid of a g at all. =]


Oh a gram would be gone in a blink of an eye with me... saving molly is non-existent in my nature


----------



## weasels911 (Oct 15, 2010)

The sand sells for $100g from my connections ><. Pressed pills like $5 a piece.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 15, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Oh a gram would be gone in a blink of an eye with me... saving molly is non-existent in my nature


LOL tell me about it. My brain needs a break. I was gobblin that shit down last week! Of course, with alittle help from my friends 
Got your hush, sounds good friend


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 15, 2010)

weasels911 said:


> The sand sells for $100g from my connections ><. Pressed pills like $5 a piece.



Mines about that price also, its also sand


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

27th of october im picking up an Oz of mdma £450... fucking well cheap... fucking strong as well


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope were all talking about the same notorious sand ;... pictures of course would be welcomed in my thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/365104-whats-inside-your-medicine-cabinet.html


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

haha only 2 weekends away ndanj  till I get my ounce


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 15, 2010)

`Dave said:


> 27th of october im picking up an Oz of mdma £450... fucking well cheap... fucking strong as well


See that what happens in other countries... molly is cheaper and more abundant, well pills are more expensive and rarer to come upon. Well here in America its the other way around... molly is scarce thus why the price is higher and pills are more abundant and cheaper.


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> See that what happens in other countries... molly is cheaper and more abundant, well pills are more expensive and rarer to come upon. Well here in America its the other way around... molly is scarce thus why the price is higher and pills are more abundant and cheaper.



Yeah.. still yet to try 1 hit wonder pills had some OK 1's but never ones described like these pokeballs haha.


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 15, 2010)

so mollys are bomb?


----------



## weasels911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea she's lovely.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 15, 2010)

Pills are sure lovely to look at though... all the little cute stamps


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

yeee they do look nice haha


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow alot of yall are getting fucked 300-325 most of the time for an ounce really depends on were you are but 1000 for an ounce THATS FUCKING CRAZY. 2 for 800 basically in denver


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

fairplay whats the quaility like on that 400$ for an oz.. thats well cheap like £320 or a bit less... do you have to buy 2 for the 800 deal?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 15, 2010)

`Dave said:


> yeee they do look nice haha


Especially the bart simpsons


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Especially the bart simpsons


 
haaa fairplay  would love to them beasts.. any other cool 1s you seen?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 15, 2010)

Not as cool as that. Ive gotten A, V, E, an arrow, peace sign, X, and pink dots. Pink dots were by far the best. Suposivly the guy makin them around here robbed a college science lab of materials to make mdma. hes known as the "mint man" lol


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

best ive had where these quite big ones pink with blue dots and a question mark imprinted on em  had 2cb in em as well as the mdma they're pretty sweet


----------



## NoobNeedsAdvice (Jul 20, 2015)

I get my zones for 600


----------



## DankDru (Jul 20, 2015)

If you are getting Molly for 20-30 a g for personal use I highly suggest you getting a test kit. There is no way to tell if it's real unless you test it.


----------



## NoobNeedsAdvice (Jul 20, 2015)

Already done that brother. Pure MDMA. I would never pay over 700 for an ounce. That's ridiculous.


----------



## NoobNeedsAdvice (Jul 20, 2015)

Now people saying they're getting it for 300? That's complete nonsense it takes more than that just to make it. They are probably getting a half zone of mdma per ounce then the rest are bath salts, RC's, or something else.


----------



## Grandmah (Jul 23, 2015)

The quality of Molly has definitely gone down in my area. The last ones I got kept on making me gag. Buzz kill entirely


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 23, 2015)

so is molly just another name for ecstasy? stupid ass names they come up with these days lol


----------



## Grandmah (Jul 23, 2015)

It's supposed to be pure mdma


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 23, 2015)

usually i can find pure mdma - moon rock molly for $100 a gram in Western USA
if i know a good friend thats hooking it up with love it can be anywhere from $40-$80 a gram
or free if its family


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so is molly just another name for ecstasy? stupid ass names they come up with these days lol


 molly usually refers to crystal mdma, while ecstasy, usually refers to a pressed pill of mdma.. it's all mdma..


----------



## NoobNeedsAdvice (Jul 23, 2015)

All molly is, is pure MDMA. Ecstasy has mdma and is usually cut with an upper like coke or meth. Most of the time it's meth because it's more potent than cocaine and gets you more tweaked out so you can feel a more desirable effect along with the MDMA. A lot of people think ecstasy is just pure MDMA. No it's not. Not by far. There's a reason why X-pills are pressed. You can't take Crystal MDMA and press it without there being another substance in it that the crystals can bind with to form a more stable solid. Also, they are pressed as usually have random designs on then to make them more eye catching to the buyer. Such as blue Dolphins, Starbucks, air Jordan's, playboy bunnies, airplanes, ferraris even pistols. All different kinds. But no, ecstasy does not contain just molly. Always cut with another substance rather it's really cut up coke, meth, Ritalin, adderall, etc. But mostly meth. And no not Crystal meth. Shake and bake. Two different drugs as well.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 23, 2015)

NoobNeedsAdvice nails it on the head.

sounds like this homie is no noob ^


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2015)

NoobNeedsAdvice said:


> All molly is, is pure MDMA. Ecstasy has mdma and is usually cut with an upper like coke or meth. Most of the time it's meth because it's more potent than cocaine and gets you more tweaked out so you can feel a more desirable effect along with the MDMA. A lot of people think ecstasy is just pure MDMA. No it's not. Not by far. There's a reason why X-pills are pressed. You can't take Crystal MDMA and press it without there being another substance in it that the crystals can bind with to form a more stable solid. Also, they are pressed as usually have random designs on then to make them more eye catching to the buyer. Such as blue Dolphins, Starbucks, air Jordan's, playboy bunnies, airplanes, ferraris even pistols. All different kinds. But no, ecstasy does not contain just molly. Always cut with another substance rather it's really cut up coke, meth, Ritalin, adderall, etc. But mostly meth. And no not Crystal meth. Shake and bake. Two different drugs as well.


 forgot to mention cutting pills with heroin, and acid with strychnine as well..


----------



## Grandmah (Jul 24, 2015)

Aren't those additives in the e pills what gives you limp dick?


----------



## offthechain (Jul 24, 2015)

DankDru said:


> If you are getting Molly for 20-30 a g for personal use I highly suggest you getting a test kit. There is no way to tell if it's real unless you test it.


Amen brother


----------



## offthechain (Jul 24, 2015)

Nobody in there right mind is going to sell real MDMA for as low as $20-30 a gram unless they have copious amounts of it, almost all of the "Molly" that goes around is research chemicals, I watched a video where they said almost all of the molly that was used at a festival of some sort was actually bath salts I think it was bunkpolice that did the video.


----------



## DankDru (Jul 25, 2015)

If you are buying bulk amounts I would say it's possible to get it for that cheap. No producer would bother with selling a couple g's especially for that cheap. I feel like it is hard for all the chemists here to keep up with China's super labs and multi chemists mass producing the junk. Most kids don't know about the adverse effects from RC's and don't care considering how much cheaper they normally are. Being a poor drug user makes you choose things you normally wouldn't prefer. I once was under this influence. It's fun but I wouldn't be suprised if China is trying to slowly kill all of us, or eat each other's skin off our faces.


----------



## DankDru (Jul 25, 2015)

Grandmah said:


> Aren't those additives in the e pills what gives you limp dick?


Many uppers give you limp dick syndrome lol or make it near impossible to ejaculate. Wouldn't say it's particularly related to an additive.


----------



## NoobNeedsAdvice (Jul 25, 2015)

I made my name regarding my lack of experience to growing marijuana, not lack of knowledge regarding to drugs lol. And to whomever said that people are cutting ecstasy with heroin is probably thinking of soemthing else. Ecstasy was specifically designed as a party drug that keeps you up and going for hours upon hours. Heroin is an opiate and opiates are depressants. It wouldn't make any sense to cut your X pills with heroin because MDMA acts as a stimulant and the heroin would counteract with the MDMA and would balance out eachother. You would still get high but it wouldn't be very desirable as it could be. That's likes drinking a bunch of caffeine and then taking some Benadryl. So anyone that knows what they're doing wouldn't cut their X-pills with heroin. Plus it'd cost more to cut it with heroin than something else. As to the person who asked if uppers make your dick limp and to the person who said yes...Uppers ( aka stimulants ) increase your heart rate, blood pressure and even your internal temperature. It actually would help you keep a hard on and last longer do to the increased blood flow to your penis, and the added euphoria your body would experience. They also decrease your body's sensitivity and your bodies alert to pain which plays a major role in controlling when you climax during a sexual intercourse. Opiates, benzodiazepines, alcohol, heroin ( which technically is an opiate) and a couple other substances are the ones that make it difficult to contract an erection. They slow your heart rate which decreases the amount of blood flow to your penis.


----------



## NoobNeedsAdvice (Jul 25, 2015)

And to the person who mentioned cutting acid with strychnine, thats a bad idea even though many people do it. It's playing with death. One slight miscalculation would kill your buyers which would kill your money. If you want to cut your acid ( which I highly recommend not doing ) you should cut it with 2cb. It's a classic RC that'll always get the job done without you having to completely soak your blotter tabs. I wouldn't recommend cutting your acid with more than 25% of 2cb because your risk of havig seizures sky rockets and you don't want your customers freaking out. No more than 500 microdots. But Albert Hoffman took years and years to develop lysergic acid diethylamide ( lsd) and worked really hard to produce a drug with that much awesomeness LOL. It'd be an insult to him and the chemists around the globe who produce this spectacular drug to cut it with anything.


----------



## Grandmah (Jul 25, 2015)

Well then they need to stop cutting my shit with downers. Grandmah having limp dick is not pleasing anyone.


----------



## NoobNeedsAdvice (Jul 25, 2015)

M


Grandmah said:


> Well then they need to stop cutting my shit with downers. Grandmah having limp dick is not pleasing anyone.


LOL


----------



## matt1026 (Dec 9, 2015)

Anybody know the prices in Alaska per capsule?


----------



## matt1026 (Dec 9, 2015)

And how much is a gram based on capsules.


----------



## Lotus minded (Dec 9, 2015)

matt1026 said:


> And how much is a gram based on capsules.


Can't tell you the prices in Alaska. I can tell you a gram is 1000mg. If your capsules are loaded at 100mg, or 1 point of a gram, you will have 10 caps. Get yourself a mg scale and a test kit and put em both to good use! Good luck brotha


----------



## canndo (Dec 9, 2015)

Someone is propagating about half of all the current drug myths in . 

Check dance safe for a dose of reality.


----------



## canndo (Dec 9, 2015)

NoobNeedsAdvice said:


> All molly is, is pure MDMA. Ecstasy has mdma and is usually cut with an upper like coke or meth. Most of the time it's meth because it's more potent than cocaine and gets you more tweaked out so you can feel a more desirable effect along with the MDMA. A lot of people think ecstasy is just pure MDMA. No it's not. Not by far. There's a reason why X-pills are pressed. You can't take Crystal MDMA and press it without there being another substance in it that the crystals can bind with to form a more stable solid. Also, they are pressed as usually have random designs on then to make them more eye catching to the buyer. Such as blue Dolphins, Starbucks, air Jordan's, playboy bunnies, airplanes, ferraris even pistols. All different kinds. But no, ecstasy does not contain just molly. Always cut with another substance rather it's really cut up coke, meth, Ritalin, adderall, etc. But mostly meth. And no not Crystal meth. Shake and bake. Two different drugs as well.



Please don't believe all this.


----------



## canndo (Dec 9, 2015)

NoobNeedsAdvice said:


> And to the person who mentioned cutting acid with strychnine, thats a bad idea even though many people do it. It's playing with death. One slight miscalculation would kill your buyers which would kill your money. If you want to cut your acid ( which I highly recommend not doing ) you should cut it with 2cb. It's a classic RC that'll always get the job done without you having to completely soak your blotter tabs. I wouldn't recommend cutting your acid with more than 25% of 2cb because your risk of havig seizures sky rockets and you don't want your customers freaking out. No more than 500 microdots. But Albert Hoffman took years and years to develop lysergic acid diethylamide ( lsd) and worked really hard to produce a drug with that much awesomeness LOL. It'd be an insult to him and the chemists around the globe who produce this spectacular drug to cut it with anything.



This is near pure crap. What the he'll is "near 500 micro dots"? 

When dealing with blotter, strychnine is not active in small enough quantities to reside on it. Nor 2cb for that matter. 


Nor is it an rc. 



Please don't believe fabrications about drugs.


Ok?


----------



## herein.mygarden (Dec 13, 2015)

10 bucks a point is the standard back home (at least it was a couple years back) I see people here saying 20 a g and it blows my mind, course quality comes into play as well it was always nice because we have a big university near by and those college kids goin after their bachelor's in chemistry need some kind of funding


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 13, 2015)

canndo said:


> This is near pure crap. What the he'll is "near 500 micro dots"?
> 
> When dealing with blotter, strychnine is not active in small enough quantities to reside on it. Nor 2cb for that matter.
> 
> ...


 man, i really miss the old regulars of this section canndo..


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 16, 2015)

NoobNeedsAdvice said:


> I made my name regarding my lack of experience to growing marijuana, not lack of knowledge regarding to drugs lol. And to whomever said that people are cutting ecstasy with heroin is probably thinking of soemthing else. Ecstasy was specifically designed as a party drug that keeps you up and going for hours upon hours. Heroin is an opiate and opiates are depressants. It wouldn't make any sense to cut your X pills with heroin because MDMA acts as a stimulant and the heroin would counteract with the MDMA and would balance out eachother. You would still get high but it wouldn't be very desirable as it could be. That's likes drinking a bunch of caffeine and then taking some Benadryl. So anyone that knows what they're doing wouldn't cut their X-pills with heroin. Plus it'd cost more to cut it with heroin than something else. As to the person who asked if uppers make your dick limp and to the person who said yes...Uppers ( aka stimulants ) increase your heart rate, blood pressure and even your internal temperature. It actually would help you keep a hard on and last longer do to the increased blood flow to your penis, and the added euphoria your body would experience. They also decrease your body's sensitivity and your bodies alert to pain which plays a major role in controlling when you climax during a sexual intercourse. Opiates, benzodiazepines, alcohol, heroin ( which technically is an opiate) and a couple other substances are the ones that make it difficult to contract an erection. They slow your heart rate which decreases the amount of blood flow to your penis.


Iol ask your girl about that dope d


----------



## canndo (Dec 16, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> man, i really miss the old regulars of this section canndo..



As do I. There has always been the service of harm reduction, knowledge, caution and debunking of myth. 

Drug users, for some reason just love myth. 

"mdma puts holes in your brain"
" the reason stuff gets you high is because it is a poisin"
"LSD stays in your spinal fluid"


----------



## jayfromphillyarea (Aug 26, 2016)

SouthernSmoke2009 said:


> Ya $20 a g is a good price, but fuck 1000 for a oz il give them to people who will give me 800


Southern smoke, what's good? How do I get ahold of you?


----------



## jayfromphillyarea (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok, so everyone knows what the prices are. What I want to know is where to get it. For the past few months I had a steady connect for it. Then it went to shit and I can't get it anymore. I spent countless amount on going to edm festivals to try and find it again. All I can ever find is acid. I want Molly. Can someone please tell me, go here, look for that..I'm desperate here. Thanks for any replies


----------



## jayfromphillyarea (Aug 26, 2016)

Hotsause said:


> Wow alot of yall are getting fucked 300-325 most of the time for an ounce really depends on were you are but 1000 for an ounce THATS FUCKING CRAZY. 2 for 800 basically in denver


Where? Can you please tell me where? I'm on the next flight


----------



## canndo (Aug 26, 2016)

Like that is ever, ever going to happen. We are here to recall a lost Era, compare notes and perhaps teach or learn. We are not exchanging dangerous and illegal substances with each other. 

Nor are we here to endanger our freedom or the freedom of others. 


Find your drugs from your friends, test them and perhaps use them in a responsible and knowledgeable fashion. 

Better yet, stick to what you grow yourself.


----------



## cannakis (Aug 27, 2016)

canndo said:


> Like that is ever, ever going to happen. We are here to recall a lost Era, compare notes and perhaps teach or learn. We are not exchanging dangerous and illegal substances with each other.
> 
> Nor are we here to endanger our freedom or the freedom of others.
> 
> ...


Boom!!! Amen brother! We do Not give Any probable cause to warrant search and seizure, and I Will Die defending that God Blessed Inalienable Right for Everyone. Even you @jayfromphillyarea , you fed. Go get a real job and produce something, instead of trying to destroy Citizen's lives and rights.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Aug 27, 2016)

lol molly, Tina is a better woman she'll treat you right


----------



## cannakis (Aug 27, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> lol molly, Tina is a better woman she'll treat you right


Tina!?!


----------



## jayfromphillyarea (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm not asking you for anything like that! Asking for a suggestion. Go here, look for this. That type of thing. It's not a lost era either. I had a really good connect I met at an edm event. I don't even like the music but I heard that it's where I might find it so I went. It was pure amazing rocks 100 per g. I dealt with them for a few months and then something happened and they got paranoid and stopped. Any information anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated. I do not aquint myself with friends that do drugs. That's the lost era. I do like M though and would love to be able to do it every few months or so after a proper recovery


----------



## jayfromphillyarea (Aug 30, 2016)

Ohh and btw, m will be legal very soon. It's insane to outlaw something so amazing. No one in their right mind would do anything dangerous on it. And you can die from overdoing just about anything especially alcohol. They are using m now in Boston to help vets with ptsd. With the high success rate. It helps you heal. I would never sit there and grow anything as you suggested. I'm not like that. M every few months on special occasion is a different story. And do you honestly think that Feds have nothing better to do but to come on this thread looking to build a case? Common!


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2016)

Our forum isn't for drug hookups go elsewhere


----------



## undercoverfbi (Aug 30, 2016)

even a tweaker like me

knows not to tinker trades with a guy from mystery

and I will frown upon thee

Tina made me meaner
and molly made me sloppy
but dope never got me cuz I had fam to stop me
Lucy made me think I found love once I met her
but baby drove me Crrazzy, Mary Jane she treat me better
but if thats the case then I guess dabs would be the mistress


----------



## cannakis (Sep 3, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> even a tweaker like me
> 
> knows not to tinker trades with a guy from mystery
> 
> ...


Haha I like this.!


jayfromphillyarea said:


> Ohh and btw, m will be legal very soon. It's insane to outlaw something so amazing. No one in their right mind would do anything dangerous on it. And you can die from overdoing just about anything especially alcohol. They are using m now in Boston to help vets with ptsd. With the high success rate. It helps you heal. I would never sit there and grow anything as you suggested. I'm not like that. M every few months on special occasion is a different story. And do you honestly think that Feds have nothing better to do but to come on this thread looking to build a case? Common!


The last word on there says it all... "Common". It Is common that they'd do that. And if you had success before then do it again. I'd say they got sketched because they smelled a Rat.!


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 5, 2016)

32.673 US Dollar for a single gram of very good md, around 240.32 US Dollar for 10grams


----------



## jayfromphillyarea (Sep 7, 2016)

My apologies, stupid auto correct. I meant C'mmon! 
Secondly no one is looking for a hookup on here! A question was asked where swim would need to go to get what he needed. A club, a milk shop, a local court houses evidence room...
Thirdly, they got spooked because years of doing crazy things like some on here usually catch up to you and you get very paranoid. You see a marked cruiser and you automatically assume it is coming for you. News flash! Marked cruisers are not used in those situations. End of forum. Best of luck with your paranoia!


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 7, 2016)

i swim in pools sometime


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 17, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> i swim in pools sometime






"I just spent, THREE HOURS IN THE POOL! And, I became apart of the water, the air, all the colors in the air, part of space, ....."


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Been hearing $65 - $120 a gram at the Aggie Theater in Fort collins , CO.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Been hearing $65 - $120 a gram at the Aggie Theater in Fort collins , CO.


you can get it 10 a gram off the deep web lollol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you can get it 10 a gram off the deep web lollol


Is it quality ? That price sounds a little strange.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Is it quality ? That price sounds a little strange.


yup its quality its extremely cheap in the netherlands, the stuff here is 75 usa a g and usually cut with bath salts lol absolute filth


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yup its quality its extremely cheap in the netherlands, the stuff here is 75 usa a g and usually cut with bath salts lol absolute filth


Yucky *bleh*
So unfortunate people do those things for money . . .


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> We pick up an oz of great quality mdma (tested) for $580 and can flip it for more than 1k.


Not bad. You sound legit seeing as You are not making stacks.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> We pick up an oz of great quality mdma (tested) for $580 and can flip it for more than 1k.


just to let ya know feds watch forums like this using a screening process for certain words, 100% true


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> just to let ya know feds watch forums like this using a screening process for certain words, 100% true


That's scary.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> just to let ya know feds watch forums like this using a screening process for certain words, 100% true


dmt, lsd, psilocybin, mdma, illuminati conspiracy, *enter key phrase here*


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> dmt, lsd, psilocybin, mdma, illuminati conspiracy, *enter key phrase here*


Illuminati rofl


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2017)

why wouldn't the feds use these forums to they're advantage? hundreds of growers = hundreds of promotions


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why wouldn't the feds use these forums to they're advantage? hundreds of growers = hundreds of promotions


of course they are in these forums. this IS the most popular cannabis forums in the world.


----------



## Noinch (Jan 11, 2017)

In the last 3 years we've gone from $400-$250 for a gram of mdma, finally getting street prices down with the popularity of the dark net now, happy days (still expensive as fuck though). Can usually get it around $90-$110 on the dn markets, i don't mind paying that much, I rarely do it anyway


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

Noinch said:


> In the last 3 years we've gone from $400-$250 for a gram of mdma, finally getting street prices down with the popularity of the dark net now, happy days (still expensive as fuck though). Can usually get it around $90-$110 on the dn markets, i don't mind paying that much, I rarely do it anyway


250 dollars? 

it usually runs about 3bills an ounce, 

that's not even a hookup price. 

5bills usually secures you a ounce of mdxx and a half of good kitty. 

where can I unload at 250 a gram?


----------



## Noinch (Jan 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> 250 dollars?
> 
> it usually runs about 3bills an ounce,
> 
> ...


Western Australia haha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

ugh meth capital fhe world, ya prices are astounding down there, \

I know a girl in melbourne paying close to 250 for a gram of coke. \

knowing australia the prices seem standard at that rate


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 15, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> ugh meth capital fhe world, ya prices are astounding down there, \
> 
> I know a girl in melbourne paying close to 250 for a gram of coke. \
> 
> knowing australia the prices seem standard at that rate


That is straight up evil.
Both selling coke for that much AND buying it for that much.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> That is straight up evil.
> Both selling coke for that much AND buying it for that much.


No 

Oz has some of the strictest and hardest boarders to cross, it is also heavy sentencing. coke is a rough sentence as is. my friend makes it out that the price they are paying is also exhorbintaly lower then what the rest of their fine nation is paying closer to 400$ 

over here pills in the city go for super cheap because of the mass amounts of people on welly who get the drug card. go to a province or a remote area with less people and jack the price was always the way. I used to move pills in a remote area of my province and it was rape on there wallets. I had no issues unloading pills at 100 bucks (80oc) molly and meth were 20 a point in the same city. 44

I stopped when the chick I would crash with starting getting itchy and the small town kids wearing gang colours made me get in more trouble then was good. 

kekeke do drugs fuck bitches and slap they moms


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

right now molyl in Canada testing somewhere around 85% on a gsc test is 200$ 
i 

everyone and their mother says " my heroin is from the middle east" lmao oh ya kid here let us take it tpo the lab and check your % 

kids these days, aint even seen a 6 pack other then on the webs, but they always have that fyre


----------



## Noinch (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea on my side coke is anywhere from 350-500, usually a lot closer to 500. Wouldn't bother doing street coke here either, it's pretty trash. Luckily there's a bit of mdma and lsd being made in Australia so it's pretty abundant and dmt and mushrooms are everywhere


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

coke in melbourne apparently is really amazing at the moment, from what I am told from a personal friend who fiends on it. 

roughly broken down hes paying 250 a gram but he grabs quantity for him and his wife


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2017)

*^ $80 a gram ^ ~ MDA [ sassafras ]*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks like a evil face right now it's 60 a g here but it's not disappointing 

And yes I did test it as soon as the drops hit it it instantly changed colourQUOTE="SouthernSmoke2009, post: 4767801, member: 151552"]Been reading up alot on it and I think i must be hearing wrong because I heard in the US oz go for over 1000???! Is this true....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Needaplug (Aug 2, 2017)

For me it varies greatly I have my pay 250 from uk but here 800+ in the us crazy huh

But I personally I like the 220+mg tesla pills


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2017)

Needaplug said:


> For me it varies greatly I have my pay 250 from uk but here 800+ in the us crazy huh
> 
> But I personally I like the 220+mg tesla pills


Can I buy some from You, Dre ?


----------



## Needaplug (Aug 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Can I buy some from You, Dre ?


personals sorry bro


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2017)

Needaplug said:


> personals sorry bro


Personal landline /mine school gold game.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> coke in melbourne apparently is really amazing at the moment, from what I am told from a personal friend who fiends on it.
> 
> roughly broken down hes paying 250 a gram but he grabs quantity for him and his wife


80-100 a g in canada, no wonder rampant here, 1200-1800 for a ounce


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 9, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> 80-100 a g in canada, no wonder rampant here, 1200-1800 for a ounce


not if you know where to look. all about the plug you got.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 9, 2017)

this was some i got around christmas, worth every penny


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 10, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


>


That's coke, you fag.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


meowTHAT^ is real molly


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 10, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> this was some i got around christmas, worth every penny


YOU snort that coke or eat it ?


----------



## watch what you say (Jul 24, 2018)

$1.17 700Mg clear
$2.00 700Mg pink
$50001Ibs all
and O one time only $280

but a gram should be about $50 to 100 
annd .5 about 10 tto 20 
a o $500 is good but about 800 to 1000 
and a 8 ball popularr btw 280 but if u wanna maake money 100 to 200 u would want it


----------



## bushwickbill (Jul 24, 2018)

dream market constantly has it for 30ish a gram


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 24, 2018)

watch what you say said:


> $1.17 700Mg clear
> $2.00 700Mg pink
> $50001Ibs all
> and O one time only $280
> ...


fukn goof lol..


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 29, 2018)

i cant believe your all paying so much mdma has been really cheap for quite a while now
its been around £25 a gram for well over a year now


----------



## lonewolfcultivation (Jul 29, 2018)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> View attachment 3988575 Looks like a evil face right now it's 60 a g here but it's not disappointing
> 
> And yes I did test it as soon as the drops hit it it instantly changed colourQUOTE="SouthernSmoke2009, post: 4767801, member: 151552"]Been reading up alot on it and I think i must be hearing wrong because I heard in the US oz go for over 1000???! Is this true....


View attachment 3988574[/QUOTE]
Will you send me some?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 6, 2018)

Where's it at?


----------



## Monkeybone305 (Aug 6, 2018)

How much does an ounce of mollies go for? And how many grams are in a ounce


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 6, 2018)

lol.. this fukn thread man.. Gotta be the same couple people creating brand new accounts right? Or are people just googling "molly prices" and this the first thing popping up..

"how many grams are in a ounce"...

First off its _an_ ounce.. but in all seriousness, here's a link you lazy fuk lol

https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=xippW8ykNMLp_QbI0arQDg&q=how+many+grams+in+an+ounce&oq=how+many+gram&gs_l=psy-ab.1.1.0l10.1301.2680.0.4929.13.9.0.2.2.0.208.954.0j5j1.6.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..5.8.990...0i131k1.0.TXMAo_U3aJ0

Most just round to 28..

p.s. Get a tester.. I gotta feelin you're about to buy some methylone


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 7, 2018)

$900 for half zip of pure stuff


----------



## Monkeybone305 (Aug 7, 2018)

oswizzle said:


> $900 for half zip of pure stuff


Thanks


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 7, 2018)

oswizzle said:


> $900 for half zip of pure stuff


lol damn.. I can usually get a zip for 1050... 1200 if its getting dry... I havent paid over 700 for 14 since 03-04.. Someone usually has halves going for 650 around these parts..

@Monkeybone305 If you're paying over 1300 for a zip you need to find a new plug

and seriously... get a marquis tester.. you can find them cheap on ebay..
people out here selling all types of stuff as "molly"


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 7, 2018)

I will just leave tis here https://www.pri.org/stories/2009-08-30/harvested-make-ecstasy-cambodias-trees-are-felled-one-one


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 7, 2018)

Pure Molly buddy....str8 from the Lab via Amsterdam to the States ... there is no better quality...Im cool on the stepped on shit that you think is pure


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 7, 2018)

oswizzle said:


> Pure Molly buddy....str8 from the Lab via Amsterdam to the States ... there is no better quality...Im cool on the stepped on shit that you think is pure


It's even worse if you're able to get it "str8 from the lab via amsterdam" and are paying those prices .. You don't know what I get or how pure it is.. Im not trying to get into that dumb shit with you and youre a fool to make those types of assumption.. 900 for 14 is a decent price if youre a goofy with no real connects.. good job


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 7, 2018)

Have fun with that Meth bro


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 7, 2018)

oswizzle said:


> Have fun with that Meth bro


ya because Im color blind and cant tell the difference between dark purple and orange right? Do you even know what a marquis test is? Guy comes in asking how much an oz costs and you name a price for 14.. then try and act like your big timing "str8 from the lab via Amsterdam".. You're a clown bruh


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 7, 2018)

Okie Dokie Walter Blanco


----------

